# LOGOs -- Let's See Them *and*



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, Everyone --

A post on another thread has inspired this one.

For those of you who have logos -- let's see them!!!!

My logo was done by Janine of *Trinity Acres Logo Design*, and I just love it.

I've used the logo on my trailer, banner ads, letterhead, business cards, and photo "postcard" collages so far... I am very proud of it and love "personalization" and brand building. I think a logo is a great tool and hope the logo gives a familiar feel when people see it on something, they know it's "us", especially as time goes by.

_[SIZE=14pt]*Show us your logos, please, and what you do with them




*[/SIZE]_

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's mine... designed by myself (BHF Mini Farm & Logo Design)... I've mostly used it on business cards and the like... I've created others for people too, it's just something I really enjoy doing... Sorry it's so big.... Photobucket is driving me CRAZY!

Chris


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

Chris -- Your's is awesome!!!! I wish I knew how to make those kinds of graphic designs


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 13, 2007)

Not quite finished yet...but...











So far I have just used this online. I am having business cards printed out as soon as I can get them done and sent in. This will be for my graphics work, custom jewelry (including beaded browbands, etc) and art work....for the times I actually am able to work on those things.





edited to put in smaller pics...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is my logo, I've had it since 2000. I believe there is a forum member with my logo as a tattoo.



: Guess that means they liked it a little, huh?






One of my banners and my table cloth.











Couple of banners I made.


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 13, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow nice

we have make one for our farm yet. Ideals would be great.


----------



## REO (Jul 13, 2007)

I like them all!



:

I have mine designed (I did it myself) but I wish I could find someone that could make it into a graphic exactly the way I drew it.


----------



## Devon (Jul 13, 2007)

I Love doing them .

But Dont have a breeding farm


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't have one yet, but I've asked the person who did Jill's to do one for me and she will work on it when she finishes up on some current projects!! VERY exciting.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2007)

Beautiful logos!!!!!

I really admire those of you who know how to make them, both the artistic and technical abilities elude me!!!

Parmela, you will be thrilled with the logo Janine makes you, I am sure!


----------



## River1018 (Jul 14, 2007)

FiaryTaleGlennMinis

I really thought that was a great design in itself!

All of them are nice. Mine to be done soon :-}


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 14, 2007)

This is "work-in-progress". I am designing everything myself.

The total focus of our farm is the pure pleasure Miniature Horses so willing offer to us all. We are breeding for personality first...... packaged in a beautiful little horse. We do not intend to show. (Although, the idea is intriguing. Maybe someday if we have the appropriate horse for the show arena.... we will.)

The companionship of our mini's is most the important. (One of our mares is due to deliver any day, now. We are giving her foal to an absolutely dynamite young lady, who is dependant on a wheel chair for mobility. She is so very excited. My husband & I are so hoping everything works out as planned.....)

So, our "Tag-Line" is: Life is Good....... with Mini Pleasures

Here is what I have designed (so far)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 15, 2007)

I love all the logos!

Becky, I love what you're doing with your minis!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's our logo designed by Janine of Trinity Acres:






We also have business cards, a banner for our stalls at the shows, it has been in ads in the MHW, and I have a banner for the Forum.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 17, 2007)

I do not have a breeding farm either but I had a logo done. A guy in Texas did mine I designed it and he did the graphics which is one of mini horses on one side and on the other is one of mini donkeys. Wish I had a pic of it but it was on my other computer and my nephew borrowed my tower then threw it away...........thats another story. But luckily enough the printer already has it on file.........


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 17, 2007)

we designed our own logo using our ranch name. here it is on a shirt, and we have used it on business cards and vehicle magnets so far. i want to get a flag done to put below the US and state flags when we put our big flagpole up...

my husband made the logo out of steel and horseshoes, we took a picture, and the printer copied the picture.






if interested, the story behind the name is on the main page of our website


----------



## Marty (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow you guys are talented!

I need a pranceing horse logo thingy; I hate the one I have so someday I'll have to look into it.

Keep posting your pics! I love looking at them!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, all wonderful. I need one for my business...anyone game for a small job?


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

*Janine at Trinity Acres* (<---- link), I think, is taking on new clients and her rates are so reasonable! I'm thrilled w/ what she's done for me in all regards (image, service, and fast). Lots of us have used her



:


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 18, 2007)

Mine is my avatar. I did it myself, but I'm not artistic so it took me FOREVER!

I use it mostly on the web, but also on stationary and business cards. And Christine Bailey was kind enough to take the logo and put it on some totes and on a banner that I use at horse shows.


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's my logo, also designed by Janine of Trinity Acres! She does an awesome job and is sooooo easy to work with. She also designed a business card for my husband




: We love her around here!





















Banners were designed by Mona!

Here's my husband's card...


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you muchly, I'll contact her soon.


----------

